# which way is better to diffuse CO2...



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys, need some good advise here..I have pressurize co2 and a ceramic diffuser in my 90g planted tank. Is it better to direct the bubbles to a small power head or to the intake of a xp3 and out from spray bar pointing a bit downward...or anyone has a better suggest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had mine going through a power head, it worked great until it got junked up, and apparently it's not so hot for the impeller to have to chop up the bubbles. I *think* its better to put it through your canister filter but I could be wrong, let's see if anyone else with good CO2 experience chimes in.

You might also want to take a look at this atomizer, it worked wonders for me: Up aqua CO2 Atomizer system / diffuser 12/16mm on eBay.ca (item 250666879002 end time 12-Dec-10 03:38:45 EST)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There are more efficient ways of diffusing CO2 - PVC reactor, Mazzei injectors, needle wheels, those atomizers mentioned above. But there are benefits of CO2 mist purported by some, and personally, I like using the diffuser in smaller tank, but as the tanks get longer/bigger, they're not as efficient at getting CO2 everywhere.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Personaly from my observation of seeing my drop checker and plant groth in my tanks I don't think it really matters.
I am getting the same levels of Co2 saturation from my tank with a glass ceramic diffusser as I am from the mini powerhead reactor I made.


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

thx for all the info guys..i finally decided to use ceramic (lime wood soon) diffuser under my xp3 intake and come out from the spray bar...


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

with that size of a tank the more efficient way is a reactor, diffuser r good in a small tank but if you dont mind wasting a bit of money then go with the diffuser, its nice to look at but I would suggest to use two diffuser and both of them getting hit by your output....2wheelsx2 is right, some well known guys swear by using diffuser...

hope this help...thanks


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The cost of building a PVC reactor is quite cheap. I have to rebuild mine tomorrow. I figure the cost in parts is $10 max + glue and primer. I make mine out of 1 1/2" SCH 40 PVC. The inner diameter fits the bioballs perfectly. 

Some go with 2" PVC reactor to have the bio balls bounce around to churn up the CO2.

a PVC reactor is the same principle as the aqua medic reactor 1000


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got a rio 500 reactor as well as a simple "chop stick stuck in airline tubing" placed into my XP3.5 (XP4 head + XP3 base). It seems to work fine. The XP handles as much as I can give it, while my rio handles very little before the bubbles start escaping. Though I have heard that the orings may start leaking faster from the increased acidity.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The UP aqua atomizers are the bomb!!!

One thing most people make the mistake on doing is injecting the co2 into the intake side of their filter, this is bad as pouring water into your cars engine... It is believed that if they put co2 in the intake the filter will chop up the bubbles giving a better co2 dispersion, while correct if you have 3-4 bubbles per second that is alot of gas in your filter and could potentially cause your filter motor to overheat and overtime the motor can be noisy. 

The Up atomizer injects co2 into the outer chamber and forces it into the inner chamber where your filtered water returns into the tank. I always put the co2 injection on the return side of the filter, it mists fine micro bubbles into the tank while mixing at the same time. If you have a larger tank all you need is a decent powerhead to disperse the water. Hydor koralias do this efficiently by broadcasting a wider stream of water.... Hope this helps!


----------

